# serving tool tension



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

im not sure about the tension on the serving tool but i tension the string to 350lbs when i serve it


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

The way I do it. On the end servings themselves, I get those as tight as I can without damaging anything, i.e. deforming the serving, etc. With BCY white end serving, that's tight enough to turn the serving clear. 

On the loops servings, tho, there's a limit to how tight those can be - too tight and it'll separate the end serving underneath. So that's the only part that's kind of delicate and you just have to develop a feel for it. For me the white serving still turns clear there, but just barely. 

As for the string, my stretching jig is DIY with no gauge so I have to go by feel there also. I get the string to a pretty good guitar string "twang" and the loops at the end require a considerable pinch by my fingers to close them. If I were making strings for other folks, tho, I'd definitely get a gauge and do it right, at 300# or so.

LS


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting the right tension for the serving tool is a trial & error process. You want it as tight as possible, but if it's too tight, it will change the twist of the string underneath it. The goal is to have exactly the same rate of twist for your entire string. This is one of the keys to zero peep rotation. The higher the tension on your string while you are serving, the more likely that you won't affect the twist and the tighter you can set your serving tool.

The only serving that needs to be as tight as possible is your center serving so that it doesn't move. End serving and loop serving are only there to protect the string need only be tight enough to look good. In fact when your string or cable goes around a tight curve, serving that is too tight is more subject to separation.

Of course tight and loose are relative terms when applied to string serving. If your serving tool is pulling the string around while you are serving, it's likely too tight. If you can spin the serving tool once and it lays down 4 or 5 wraps before you have to spin it again, then it's probably too loose.

Deezlin has a good video that shows more about this and how to tell if you did it right while the string is still on the jig. I highly recommend it. But even with this, you have to develop a feel for it.

Allen


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

aread is actually right about the end servings. I still do mine pretty tight and a good serving leaves enough "give" to be flexible and not goof up around corners, but I've done a few where it's too tight also. There the symptom is the serving winds actually separating and bunching up when the string is free. I.e. if you can "break" the string by simply flexing it off the jig/bow, then the serving is probably too tight... It's just right if you can still flex the loop, but it's also a good stiff piece of plastic....

Too loose, OTOH, gives a mess when you go to do the loop servings over the ends...

LS


----------



## bireyn43 (Feb 2, 2011)

String tension at 300 lbs, serving tool between 6-8lbs.


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

I use a little fish weighing scale and set it around 7lbs. I don't know how accurate it is, but I consistantly use the same tension from one string to another.


----------



## Rageking (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks guy i will try that


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

bireyn43 said:


> String tension at 300 lbs, serving tool between 6-8lbs.


x2 on this this. This question has shown up here many times and it's pretty unanimous. 
Set up a scale so you can test your bobbin and then get a feel for 7 lbs. Once you get used to the weight you can pull it by hand and adjust it to be pretty close without the scale.


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

bireyn43 said:


> String tension at 300 lbs, serving tool between 6-8lbs.


Same here....


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

This may sound like a stuprid question.... but I have taught a physics class for 20 years.

Will the scale read 6-8 lbs continuously as the string comes off the serving tool?......or will it go up to 6-8 lbs before it starts to come out and then drop below that figure as it breaks loose?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

thwackaddict said:


> This may sound like a stuprid question.... but I have taught a physics class for 20 years.
> 
> Will the scale read 6-8 lbs continuously as the string comes off the serving tool?......or will it go up to 6-8 lbs before it starts to come out and then drop below that figure as it breaks loose?


Continuously..providing your bobbin doesn't loose tension.

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks that is what i was figuring. I have a Beiter heavy, so hopefully it will hold tension.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

AR Archer said:


> I use a little fish weighing scale and set it around 7lbs. I don't know how accurate it is, but I consistantly use the same tension from one string to another.


This ^^^ I do the same. And once I have my serving tool at the tension I want I mark the tensioning dials on the side and the serving jig base so the marks line up. This way if they move while I'm serving I will know and I can just turn them back. I use Beiters so they dont ever move or lose tension. I do it for peace of mind once I've got the server set off the scale. I use around 6-7 lbs on end servings with the string tensioned to 300 + lbs. Also watch the string as you're serving. If its turning alot in the direction you're serving then you're serving jig is too tight. This is adding twist to the string under your serving which causes peep turn and too loose will cause separation. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Are you guys using the same 6-8lbs for serving the center serving also?


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

mfr22 said:


> Are you guys using the same 6-8lbs for serving the center serving also?


Just serve it as tight as you can without the string rotating to much. I hold the string with one hand and serve with the other so that I can apply it tight without problems.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

thwackaddict said:


> This may sound like a stuprid question.... but I have taught a physics class for 20 years.
> 
> Will the scale read 6-8 lbs continuously as the string comes off the serving tool?......or will it go up to 6-8 lbs before it starts to come out and then drop below that figure as it breaks loose?


Well I just did my first end servings on my first string and just got the same beiter as you and will say its awesome. I have a nw spinner on the way and I think it will help cause I noticed as it flops over if you dont catch it as it swings past bottom and starts back up it comes back down and can lose tension. The server weighs enough that it wasnt a big deal but did better if I could always keep it moving forward.


----------

